# Cutest Little Butt Ever



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

My little man has the cutest little butt. I just love to scritch his booty:lovey:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! I love his color it's unique I don't think I've see any other goat with the same color as him!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

It might be from losing his winter coat, he's almost rid of it. He seems to be getting darker since I got him in December, not sure if its age or seasonal coat change. 

I like him just the same~


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah that is one cute set of goat crackers!


----------

